# Bienvenue à tous dans ce Forum



## fred (31 Janvier 2000)

Nous espérons que ce forum sera pour vous un lieu privilégié d'échanges d'idées, de questions, d'informations sur tout ce qui touche à l'iMac.
N'hésitez pas à imprimer la FoireAuxQuestions du Forum pour faciliter vos premières interventions.


----------



## cham (18 Juin 2003)

D'accord, merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> * D'accord, merci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 / 01 / 2000 !
bravo, nouveau record.
Maintenant, si tu pouvais laisser les forums techniques tranquilles et retourner au bar


----------



## Fìx (15 Janvier 2011)

Merci!


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2011)

tu n'es qu'un PPDA. Cham est un dieu ! :love::love:


----------



## wagner (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

Merci et continuer comme cela , mon "emac" ne s'en comportera que mieux.
Cordialement.


----------

